# SWAT 2017



## Tony

Figured I'd start this out now, maybe some people (@El Guapo ), could plan a little better this year! The dates are August 25-27. I know myself and @Bean_counter will be going, who all is joining us? @Spinartist , are you demoing after all? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Last year was my first year attending. I may try to make it out again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

Not sure about this year with the AAW in Kansas City... I'll make it if I can swing the time off work.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will mark my calendar. I had a great time last year. Not too sure it will be the same. Maybe the crazy islander @Don Ratcliff will swing down since he on the BIG island now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I was trying to ignore the elephant in the room. I know it's going to be different, but I bet we can still have a good time. I'm looking forward to hanging out with everyone. Maybe the Islander can make it down, that would be interesting. Tony


----------



## Fsyxxx

I'll be there. Kinda gotta but I would anyhow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Not sure about this year with the AAW in Kansas City... I'll make it if I can swing the time off work.


You're a doctor, you only work when you want anyway... just don't play golf that week and it will be normal. (Since we're slinging stereotypes)

I am reasonably sure I will make it this year. I considered going last year and now regret that choice immensely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

That's good to hear Don, I can give you crap in person! Doc, you better make it. I can't be the shortest one there!!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> That's good to hear Don, I can give you crap in person! Doc, you better make it. I can't be the shortest one there!!!!!


He is prolly making me drive... then over for some pine when we leave... 

Guy gets promoted and thinks he runs the show...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am reasonably sure I will make it this year.



Looking even less likely for me now... thinking about taking up golf...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Looking even less likely for me now... thinking about taking up golf...


More pine for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

DKMD said:


> Looking even less likely for me now... thinking about taking up golf...



Yep Yep !! I think I will become an MD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I am bringing my clubs to the mainland, perhaps I will become a MD too...


----------



## jasonb

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am bringing my clubs to the mainland, perhaps I will become a MD too...



Your initials already say that you are a Dr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

We're getting close, who all is planning on attending? Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

What is the dates this year? I would like to make it.


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> What is the dates this year? I would like to make it.



8/25-8/27. I hope you make it Rodney. I know @Bean_counter And I will be there, @El Guapo says he'll go, @JR Parks is going. @chippin-in , @Wildthings , y'all coming?


----------



## Wildthings

Up in the air ????


----------



## El Guapo

Oh man, the little one is due Aug 7th, so I'll have to play this by ear. I will try my best to make it out for a day though!!!


----------



## Tony

Andrew, you're not the one having the baby, that's not an excuse!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## A Ponder

My wife and I are going. Will be the first time we've gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

A Ponder said:


> My wife and I are going. Will be the first time we've gone.



Very cool Andy! I'll start a PM with everyone who's going when it gets closer so we can exchange numbers and all get together. It's a great event, you'll enjoy it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Ponder

We are really looking forward to it. Be good to meet some fellow wood people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Still not sure if I'm going to make it or not... looking less likely, but I'm not ready to give up just yet. It's always a good event, so I'm going to try to make it work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Still not sure if I'm going to make it or not... looking less likely, but I'm not ready to give up just yet. It's always a good event, so I'm going to try to make it work.



Doc you gotta go! We need an Admin there. Do you really want a bunch of us running amuck in public, representing WB without adult supervision?? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Doc you gotta go! We need an Admin there. Do you really want a bunch of us running amuck in public, representing WB without adult supervision?? Tony



Not sure I've ever qualified as 'adult supervision'...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yea butt with you there we feel as someone with education overseeing us wood people that sees things others don't and besides you would understand Doc!!! @DKMD u wood relate with us!!!



Rodney

Even if you can't control us we could reason with you on the decisions we wood make!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## A Ponder

Ya'll are starting to scare me now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chippin-in

I have never been, but I will try. Where will it be?
I think it would be fun lookin at all the stuff i cant get! 

Robert


----------



## woodman6415

chippin-in said:


> I have never been, but I will try. Where will it be?
> I think it would be fun lookin at all the stuff i cant get!
> It's in Waco ... they have web site you can preregister .. check it out ...
> 
> Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## A Ponder

https://www.swaturners.org/

It's in Waco.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

@chippin-in , it's right off 35 in the heart of Waco. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Oh yeah, that is where I saw that greek, or was it Geek. Haven't missed one yet.

I have a downed Pecan log about 14 feet long and 24/25 inch diameter, if any one is interested. Cut it down and Anchorsealed the ends about a week after SWAT last year.
Trading material or something.


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> Oh yeah, that is where I saw that greek, or was it Geek. Haven't missed one yet.
> 
> I have a downed Pecan log about 14 feet long and 24/25 inch diameter, if any one is interested. Cut it down and Anchorsealed the ends about a week after SWAT last year.
> Trading material or something.



Ray, where the Hell have you been?!?!?!?! You doing okay? Tony


----------



## ironman123

Had some neurological problems and had to get an aortic heart valve replacement then my wife was in the hospital for 3 months then 29 days in rehab facility. Both doing pretty fair right now.
Heard that mad Haiwian is coming.


----------



## Tony

I'm glad to hear y'all are doing better! That pretty wife of yours coming this year? 

I don't know about the Stoopid Islander, last time we talked about it he was making noises about not being able to. @Don Ratcliff


----------



## rocky1

I think he was planning on it when he lived in Kansas City, but then he moved back to the rock out there in the middle of the pond, and he's been busy trying to round up more Koa to tease everyone with, since he left his stash with Colin, who has it stashed somewhere in SE Mini-Soda under lock and key.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Okay boys and girls, we're just about a month away. Wanted to put out a friendly reminder. For anyone planning on taking the seminars, after August 8th the price goes up. @DKMD , have you decided yet Doc? Tony


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Okay boys and girls, we're just about a month away. Wanted to put out a friendly reminder. For anyone planning on taking the seminars, after August 8th the price goes up. @DKMD , have you decided yet Doc? Tony



Haven't decided yet... will probably be a last minute thing if it happens.


----------



## Sidecar

You lucky rascals ! Had it not been ol @CWS and I spent all our quarters going to Florida we'd be there with bells on !


----------



## Tony

Sidecar said:


> You lucky rascals ! Had it not been ol @CWS and I spent all our quarters going to Florida we'd be there with bells on !



You got a month, start diggin in them sofa cushions now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar

Tony said:


> You got a month, start diggin in them sofa cushions now!


LOL .... @Tony I only have a rock-'n chair chair at my lean to but now ol @CWS has a couple nice sofas and there not put up high so I can reach em ! Good idea ! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar

@Tony
Update on the quarters search ! 
Currently tasered , peppered sprayed & Hocking County K9 unit bite dog has throat , two more cushions to go ! Ol @CWS uploading to YouTube ...... Over & out !

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I am in for sure. Looking forward to it. I haven't decided 2 days or 3 yet!! Got to try and figure when I can work some smoking time in. Dove season opens Sept 1st and plan on being in Oklahoma then. Wishing to be able to share a little something with those who make it to swat!!! JUST sayin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill

Think I can get away get away for the Saturday-- good thing is that swmbo asked if I (we?) were going?
That way we'll have at least one Doc there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

@David Hill , we're doing dinner Friday night as a WB thing if y'all can make it. Tony


----------



## David Hill

Harvey will determine if I get to come or not--some predictors of 10-15'ish inches rain here--roads not passable with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Harvey will determine if I get to come or not--some predictors of 10-15'ish inches rain here--roads not passable with that.



Good luck David, y'all stay safe! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## A Ponder

Harvey took care of my plans. I'm on deployment standby with our Incident Management Team. 
Maybe next time. 

Anyone that does go, be safe and watch out for possible flooding.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Who all is going to be coming? What day or days are you gonna be there? I am down for Saturday. Got to work Friday and Sunday I will be getting ready to leave for vacation(dove hunting season opens the 1st).


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Who all is going to be coming? What day or days are you gonna be there? I am down for Saturday. Got to work Friday and Sunday I will be getting ready to leave for vacation(dove hunting season opens the 1st).



Mike (bean counter) and I will be there about 10:00 tomorrow morning and stay for the duration unless something happens. Tony


----------



## rocky1

Like maybe a category 4 hurricane?! 25" of rain??!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hadn't seen that



rocky1 said:


> Like maybe a category 4 hurricane?! 25" of rain??!


----------



## rocky1

That's what they were saying here on the news, dynamics of the storm are changing, seems to be getting bigger and badder than expected earlier. Supposed to run inland a little ways, stall, then turn east and move off gradually along the coast all the way over here by early next week.

Models aren't clear on how long it's supposed to stall, or how slowly it's supposed to move off. They've been bouncing back and forth in the 15 to 25 inches of rain for the last 2 days however. Yesterday it was way up 22 - 24" of rain, category 3 possible, this morning the models had downgraded it a little to category 2, 14- 15" of rain, this evening the models are suggesting rapid build this afternoon, possible Category 4 before it makes landfall, up to 25" out toward the coast where it stalls and turns.

They were showing pretty heavy rainfall all the way up to San Antonio. At least 4 - 5" up there.


----------



## Tony

The last I heard was 7-15" here. Tony


----------



## rocky1

They were talking that earlier here, model they showed tonight didn't show it going as far inland, before stalling and turning which reduced rainfall in San Antonio. Victoria to Houston was supposed to get hammered with rainfall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

I am kind of glad I live here in Waco. All of you coming to SWAT be extra careful on the highways. It is raining pretty hard right now.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Fsyxxx

I'm here in Waco. I can only be around for Friday. Hope to see y'all tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Fsyxxx said:


> I'm here in Waco. I can only be around for Friday. Hope to see y'all tomorrow!



I'm on my way Greg, see you in a few! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

y'all have fun!
Because of what I do, I'll stick around here.
Traffic is bumper/bumper, folks south of us had mandatory evacs.


----------



## DKMD

Sorry I'm not going to make it this year, by I'm looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing tall tales(and short tales @Tony ).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123

My wife and I were there from 11:15 untill about 3:00. She rode in her power chair and I rode my little red scooter. I never saw a Wood Barter cap other than the one on my head. If no rain, I will get there tomorrow about 11:30.


----------



## Tony

I just saw the last 3 messages, I get poor signal when I'm not in S.A. It was a good time, I was disappointed with the number of people that were planning on going but couldn't. I totally understand but was looking forward to seeing everyone. Hopefully next year will be different and we can have a big meet up! @ironman123 I wondered where you we're, I got there about 10:00 Friday and was there the whole weekend wearing my WB cap, but I guess I missed you. I was in seminars a lot of the time though. Next year we'll catch up! Tony


----------



## David Hill

Haven't seen any reports of scores at SWAT--was thinking of looking for another Vicmarc chuck... but oh well, guess I can wait some longer.
Anybody get anything?


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Haven't seen any reports of scores at SWAT--was thinking of looking for another Vicmarc chuck... but oh well, guess I can wait some longer.
> Anybody get anything?



I didn't get anything big David. Mostly just stocked up on supplies: sanding discs, stopper kits, etc. Pretty boring I know. I bought a Nova chuck off CL Thursday right before I went so that took some of what I had planned to spend there. I went back and forth on getting a CBN wheel for my grinder but in the end i didn't. I should've, going to have to get one at some point. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

